# cool videos



## volkinaxe (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## luffy (Jul 7, 2019)

Oooh a video intro!  Wholesome and unseen! 0:

Welcome!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 7, 2019)

luffy said:


> Oooh a video intro!  Wholesome and unseen! 0:
> 
> Welcome!


hi how is going ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 7, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Welcome!


hi


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome! Unique introduction, never seen someone do it in video format.

Feel free to explore the forum and ask questions. We have sections for commissioning and suiting whenever you need 'em.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 7, 2019)

Greetings!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 8, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Welcome! Unique introduction, never seen someone do it in video format.
> 
> Feel free to explore the forum and ask questions. We have sections for commissioning and suiting whenever you need 'em.


lol  hi  how it going ??


----------



## Skittles (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello~


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 8, 2019)

hi  how are you ??   I am a youtuber my channel is tjtv   I hope you good day


----------



## Skittles (Jul 8, 2019)

Ah nice! Will take a look. You also have a good day too!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome to the Forums.  Love the accent.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Welcome to the Forums.  Love the accent.


   I am  a new Zealander  how is going ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


>


aaaaaaaa    ok


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2019)

This guy plays drums like he's in a bar fight. Awesome.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 25, 2019)

now this is badass


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 31, 2019)

just a good day out  in new Zealand


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 4, 2019)

wow


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 10, 2019)

lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 11, 2019)

THE SAD TROLL


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 11, 2019)

look out !! flying lawnmower !!


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 14, 2019)

the first tv


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)

old memes


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)

me lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 19, 2019)

TV  MAN


----------



## Render (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 19, 2019)

Render said:


>


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 20, 2019)

I need your help


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 28, 2019)

YES  WAETR TOWERS CAN FLY


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 28, 2019)

I like the amazing world of gumball, but it's not high up there for me.

And for the record I love all forms of animation, and even if they are years towards a different audience they deserve recognitiin.

This scene between Nicole and Richard Watterson, while a funny show for the young, hit me hard because I knew quite a few people who had to deal with teen/ early adult pregnancy and they just decided to keep it and see how it would go.

And in general it all turned out ok, not what happens to most, but from personal experience, it was ok for the most part.

And there are huge risks financially, physically and mentally deciding to have a child young.
I think this is a cool video


[


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 28, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> I like the amazing world of gumball, but it's not high up there for me.
> 
> And for the record I love all forms of animation, and even if they are years towards a different audience they deserve recognitiin.
> 
> ...






    THAT  FEELING


----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)

soda soda  soda


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 16, 2019)

„CATCH A RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDEEEEEE!!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

idc how old it is, this will always be cool


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> idc how old it is, this will always be cool


duck shoes


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 17, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


Poor 173 

He just wanted to snap necc


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)

StealthMode said:


> Poor 173
> 
> He just wanted to snap necc


IF IF IF IF


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)

fallout time


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

it`s back


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 22, 2019)

good song and good video


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)

cool video


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Miyachan (Sep 28, 2019)

i love this video here. i love science and especially space.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 28, 2019)

this  is so funny


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 1, 2019)

I hope  you  are having a AWESOME DAY


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)

awesome bikers


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 6, 2019)

it`s like  asmr   for your eyes


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 12, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


owo Nice. I probably make some videos on my furry channel when I'm done with the series on my normal german youtube channel. Unfortunately making videos takes time


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 12, 2019)

Joni said:


> owo Nice. I probably make some videos on my furry channel when I'm done with the series on my normal german youtube channel. Unfortunately making videos takes time


lol I subed to your channel


----------



## Joni (Oct 12, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> lol I subed to your channel


yep, I know. thx


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 12, 2019)

Joni said:


> yep, I know. thx


oof  


https://imgur.com/4iH09H1


----------



## Joni (Oct 12, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> oof
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/4iH09H1


>_>


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 13, 2019)

Joni said:


>


Oh no, @ConorHyena armed the fluffdog!

A weapon to surpass metal gear!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 13, 2019)

:3


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 13, 2019)

Jaw is always on the floor after watching it. Hope it amazes you as much as me.

[


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Jaw is always on the floor after watching it. Hope it amazes you as much as me.
> 
> [


AWESOME


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 15, 2019)

my discord Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 18, 2019)

everybody do the flop


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 20, 2019)

wow


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Dreammaker33 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 22, 2019)

good to see some good news on fandom


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 24, 2019)

what wood  you do ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)

who is he ??


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 28, 2019)

we come a long way


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 2, 2019)

now that's cool


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 4, 2019)

just me and some bros letting off some fireworks


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 12, 2019)

ok now this is cool  I need to get some


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 19, 2019)

vlare.tv: This tree was rude to me.


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 25, 2019)

this is some creepy game


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 27, 2019)

vlare.tv: 『Friends』 Animated Short Film


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 27, 2019)

vlare.tv: good nite out


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 12, 2019)

you don`t say


----------



## Joni (Dec 12, 2019)

Well, seems not that cool. People are noticing after 50% watchtime, that it's just a 1 minute uranium glass measurement.  Conor mentioned it might be not the best idea to send someone radioactive material, if he has radiophobia or something ._. We'll see what happens.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 12, 2019)

Joni said:


> Well, seems not that cool. People are noticing after 50% watchtime, that it's just a 1 minute uranium glass measurement.  Conor mentioned it might be not the best idea to send someone radioactive material, if he has radiophobia or something ._. We'll see what happens.


lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


>


@volkinaxe



 
You have to make a bit more clickbait. Spice up your videos a bit (ok this picture is an exaggeration)


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 13, 2019)

Joni said:


> @volkinaxe
> View attachment 76934
> You have to make a bit more clickbait. Spice up your videos a bit (ok this picture is an exaggeration)


I can  not edit pics on my pc it will not work
if you want to come to my discord Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> I can  not edit pics on my pc it will not work
> if you want to come to my discord Join the tj live Discord Server!


Sure :3 Will do when I have time


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 15, 2019)

they are so cute ^W^


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>


hmmm ok


----------



## Joni (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

Joni said:


>


are you going to make something like that ??


----------



## Joni (Dec 16, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> are you going to make something like that ??


I never got packages stolen


----------



## Isabella_ (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a dream, u know. . .


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

Joni said:


> I never got packages stolen


ok


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

now this is cool


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 18, 2019)

I had some of this as a kid


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)

let`s be there for him


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Dec 22, 2019)

I mada a geiger counter


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

I you all have a good Xmiss


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


like a boss


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)

made this in 2019


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2020)

this furry video got  1,125,950 views


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Maybe someone wants to watch the stream x3


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> Maybe someone wants to watch the stream x3


thank you for that ^w^


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 14, 2020)

been to this air show  that was a good  day


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Feb 22, 2020)

It's cringey but funny ^^


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> It's cringey but funny ^^


XD lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Mar 24, 2020)

I found a radiosonde


----------



## Joni (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Bababooey (Mar 29, 2020)

This is so damn precious I need you all to lie witness to it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 2, 2020)

hope your having fluffing good day


----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 13, 2020)

I know this is on videos but Rest in Peace to the late Steve Cash aka talking kitty cat on youtube. I have been watching his content since I was 12 or 13 and he passed away last month and I am going to miss his content but it is said he will have a funeral soon but no given date yet. My condolences go to his wife, his cats and the Cash family. Rest in Peace Steve Cash. You made us laugh alot but your talent will never be forgotten.


In Loving Memory Of
        Steve Cash 
        1979-2020


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 27, 2020)

Bless this guy.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 27, 2020)

So vpn is a scam?


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 6, 2020)

may be going to so furry


----------



## Joni (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 11, 2020)

some thing that I found


----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

This is an old but gold.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 15, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> This is an old but gold.


seen this and a smg that worked just like it


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 17, 2020)

this is so cute


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 17, 2020)

Chompy said:


>


XD lol


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 21, 2020)

that`s a big one


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 10, 2020)

life so far
					

Watch "life so far" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Nov 11, 2020)

If someone asks what you want from a furry movie, to me it is something like a feature length version of this.


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 1, 2020)




----------

